# Which one do you prefer?



## Dominantly (Feb 11, 2010)

I took a couple shots of my M&P .40 after cleaning it. I tried out a few different setups and thought I would see which one was more favorable to other people.

#1, Silhouette, A sort of comic book feel if that makes sense... Only thing done was clarity enhancements for refining the edge.






#2. More of a standard shot showing detail. Background/spot lighting created in PS.






#3. Freeze. The goal was to get a shot showing rifling in the barrel, and the sights.





Thanks for looking.:thumbup:


----------



## PackingMyBags (Feb 11, 2010)

#3...now if you could get some sort of flash or lighting in the barrel then that would be fantastic.


----------



## Dominantly (Feb 11, 2010)

There is as much lighting in there as I know how to do without blowing out the photo.
I'm not sure if you noticed, but it's racked back to allow a light source in from the back of the barrel. It's also a layered photo with one 8 second exposure in there.


----------



## burnws6 (Feb 11, 2010)

I like it. Creative technique for 3. 2 is clean and my fav.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 11, 2010)

I like three the most too. I like the view down the barrel with the rifling and all. A fiber optic probe inserted through the magazine well and angled into the breech would have made the shot look super-awesome, for only maybe $1,500 for the fiber optics head and a rental pack to power it!    (I saw a pro shot done that way some years ago.)

I wonder if you could wrap some aluminum foil around the top of a speedlight, and make a sort of candy-cane like, bent thing-a-ma-jiggie that would take the light popping out of a speedlight and send light right into the breech area,and then have it run all the way down the barrel. Maybe come up through the magazine well, or maybe just out of sight back on the slide/grip area? Regardless, what a fine-looking S&W that is. I enjoy handgunning,and used to really be into it.


----------



## PackingMyBags (Feb 11, 2010)

Derrel said:


> I like three the most too. I like the view down the barrel with the rifling and all. A fiber optic probe inserted through the magazine well and angled into the breech would have made the shot look super-awesome, for only maybe $1,500 for the fiber optics head and a rental pack to power it!    (I saw a pro shot done that way some years ago.)
> 
> I wonder if you could wrap some aluminum foil around the top of a speedlight, and make a sort of candy-cane like, bent thing-a-ma-jiggie that would take the light popping out of a speedlight and send light right into the breech area,and then have it run all the way down the barrel. Maybe come up through the magazine well, or maybe just out of sight back on the slide/grip area? Regardless, what a fine-looking S&W that is. I enjoy handgunning,and used to really be into it.



Great idea with the foil. What if you got a clear hot glue stick and wrapped it in foil then inserted it up through the clip and into the chamber. That would surely rock the shot!


----------



## Dominantly (Feb 11, 2010)

Derrel said:


> I like three the most too. I like the view down the barrel with the rifling and all. A fiber optic probe inserted through the magazine well and angled into the breech would have made the shot look super-awesome, for only maybe $1,500 for the fiber optics head and a rental pack to power it!    (I saw a pro shot done that way some years ago.)
> 
> I wonder if you could wrap some aluminum foil around the top of a speedlight, and make a sort of candy-cane like, bent thing-a-ma-jiggie that would take the light popping out of a speedlight and send light right into the breech area,and then have it run all the way down the barrel. Maybe come up through the magazine well, or maybe just out of sight back on the slide/grip area? Regardless, what a fine-looking S&W that is. I enjoy handgunning,and used to really be into it.


Only $1,500 

That's a great idea, I didn't even think about putting any lighting through the magazine. I did have something in the mag which was supporting the gun, but I would imagine it would be pretty easy to shape a channel out of aluminum foil... 

Thanks, it the Military and Police edition .40. Almost no recoil, pretty damn accurate, but no safety.


----------



## Dominantly (Feb 11, 2010)

Here was one of my throw away shots. It shows the firing pin pretty neatly, BUT it's a very narrow aspect.
In shot #3 above, the reflection you seen in the barrel in the lower left is the firing pin.


----------

